# Εκλογές στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο 2015



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

Οι πιο αμφίρροπες εκλογές σε δεκαετίες
*«Τραμπάλα» κάνουν στις δημοσκοπήσεις Εργατικοί και Τόρις πριν την κάλπη*

Το πρωί προηγούνται οι Εργατικοί και το βράδυ οι Τόρις... Στις πιο αμφίρροπες βουλευτικές εκλογές από το 1970 οδεύει η Βρετανία, όπως επιβεβαιώνουν διαρκώς οι δημοσκοπήσεις που εμφανίζουν το Εργατικό και το Συντηρητικό Κόμμα να ισοψηφούν ή να εναλλάσσονται οριακά στην πρώτη θέση *χωρίς προοπτική αυτοδυναμίας για κανέναν*.

Η τελευταία μέτρηση του ινστιτούτου Ipsos-MORI που δημοσιεύει την Πέμπτη η εφημερίδα London Evening Standard δίνει στους Εργατικούς προβάδισμα δύο ποσοστιαίων μονάδων έναντι των Συντηρητικών του Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον (35% έναντι 33%) εν όψει των εκλογών της 7ης Μαΐου.

Οι Φιλελεύθεροι Δημοκράτες, ελάσσονες εταίροι στον κυβερνητικό συνασπισμό του Κάμερον, συγκεντρώνουν 7% και *υπολείπονται του ευρωφοβικού και αντιμεταναστευτικού Κόμματος της Ανεξαρτησίας του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου (UKIP), το οποίο καταλαμβάνει την τρίτη θέση στη δημοσκόπηση με 10%*.

Προβάδισμα δύο μονάδων στους Εργατικούς του Ντέιβιντ Μίλιμπαντ με τα ίδια ποσοστά είχε δώσει και δημοσκόπηση που δημοσιεύτηκε την Τετάρτη από την Sun. Στη συγκεκριμένη μέτρηση το UKIP έφτασε το 13%, οι Φιλελεύθεροι συγκέντρωσαν 8% και οι Πράσινοι 5%.

Προηγήθηκαν, ωστόσο, δύο μετρήσεις που εμφάνισαν τους Συντηρητικούς μπροστά και μάλιστα με τα υψηλότερα ποσοστά των τελευταίων τριών ετών.

Δημοσκόπηση που δημοσιεύτηκε στον Guardian «έδωσε» στους Τόρις προβάδισμα έξι μονάδων έναντι των Εργατικών (39% έναντι 33%), ενώ μέτρηση του Ινστιτούτου TNS έδειξε τους Συντηρητικούς του Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον να περνούν μπροστά με δύο μονάδες (34%-32%).
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231400461


Λόγω του πλειοψηφικού μονοεδρικού συστήματος, οι Φιλελεύθεροι μπορεί να βγάλουν κάπου 26 βουλευτές επειδή έχουν τα προπύργιά τους. Αντιθέτως, το UKIP πασχίζει να βγάλει μία έδρα στην εκλογική περιφέρεια του Φάρατζ. Τον Μάρτιο ο αρχηγός του UKIP έγραψε σε βιβλίο του ότι θα παραιτηθεί αν δεν καταφέρει να εκλεγεί στο Κοινοβούλιο. Ε, ας μαζευτούν οι ψηφοφόροι των άλλων κομμάτων να του κάνουν το χατίρι να πάει στο σπίτι του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2015)

Και προγνωστικά από το αγαπημένο μου ιστολόγιο για κάθε λογής στατιστικά και αξιολογήσεις (κυρίως των ΗΠΑ) FiveThirtyEight:

U.K. General Election Predictions


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2015)

Παλιότερα πίστευα ότι οι Βρετανοί δεν ψηφίζουν γιατί είναι αδιάφοροι. 
Πλέον πιστεύω ότι οι Βρετανοί δεν ψηφίζουν γιατί δεν βλέπουν ουσιώδεις αλλαγές στην διακυβέρνηση της χώρας με την εναλλαγή κάθε κυβέρνησης.
Αλλά δεν βλέπω Νίκελ καμιά αναφορά στο SNP, το Σκωτσέζικο κόμμα, το οποίο μετά το δημοψήφισμα ανέβασε κι άλλο τα ποσοστά του στη Σκωτία και θεωρείται σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα κάνει σκόνη το Εργατικό κόμμα στη Σκωτία και πάει για θέση ρυθμιστή στα πιο περίεργα σενάρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> [...]το SNP, το Σκωτσέζικο κόμμα, το οποίο μετά το δημοψήφισμα ανέβασε κι άλλο τα ποσοστά του στη Σκωτία και θεωρείται σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα κάνει σκόνη το Εργατικό κόμμα στη Σκωτία και πάει για θέση ρυθμιστή στα πιο περίεργα σενάρια.



Ε, τι περίεργα σενάρια. Συγκυβέρνηση Εργατικών, Φιλελεύθερων και Σκοτσέζων δείχνουν οι δημοσκοπήσεις. Το SNP θα απαιτήσει και θα κερδίσει περισσότερη αυτονομία και θα εξελιχθεί σε ισχυρό συνεργάτη των Εργατικών όπως οι Καταλανοί αυτονομιστές στην Ισπανία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2015)

Μπα, δε βλέπω φιλελέυθερους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2015)

Δεν βγαίνουν τα κουκιά αλλιώς.


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2015)

* Εργατικοί και Τόρις **>  Εργατικοί και Τόρηδες*


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2015)

...
Γλωσσικό τριβίδι, από τον Κουίνιον:

“British electoral politics are weird” was Pattie Tancred’s comment on seeing this in _The Times_ on 11 April about Ed Miliband, leader of the Labour party: “*They fell in love when Ed bandaged her hand after a doberman bit it while leafleting*.” 
Some dogs are so clever. 

Μόνο που εκείνο το άρθρο των Times δεν είναι προσβάσιμο απ' όλους (θέλει συνδρομή, υποθέτω).


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2015)

Η ιστορία χωρίς μετοχές σε λάθος θέση:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...fe-Labour-leader-reveals-lied-single-met.html


----------



## SBE (Apr 29, 2015)

Το νεανικό* κανάλι Ε4 θα κλείσει την ημέρα των εκλογών, ώστε να ενθαρρύνει τους θεατές του να πάνε να ψηφίσουν. 
Μερικοί διαφωνούν. 

*εγώ πάντως βλέπω προγράμματά του κι ας μην είμαι νεανικό κοινό (Big bang theory κλπ)


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2015)

Έχουν συζητηθεί λύσεις Γερμανίας για το ΗΒ; Να κυβερνήσουν Συντηρητικοί και Εργατικοί μαζί; 
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231405677

Δεν βγαίνουν αλλιώς τα κουκιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Το exit poll του BBC δίνει εκπληκτικά αποτελέσματα:

Κάμερον 316
Μίλιμπαντ 239
Στέρτζον (Σκοτσέζοι) 58
Libs 10
Ukip 2

Η σύσταση κυβέρνησης απαιτεί 326 έδρες (θεωρητικά μπορεί να παραμέινει ο παρών συνασπισμός).


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2015)

Και στο πρώτο αποτέλεσμα της βραδιάς η βουλευτίνα των Εργατικών επανεκλέγεται στο Sunderland South. Η νύχτα θα είναι μεγάλη!


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2015)

Για σύγκριση:

*Composition of the House of Commons at the end of the 2010-15 Parliament*

The list below details the composition of the House of Commons at the end of the 2010-2015 Parliament, based on the number of MPs in each party. If an MP was not a member of a political party they are counted as an 'Independent'.



*Party*
|
*Seats*

Conservative | 302
Labour | 256
Liberal Democrat | 56
Democratic Unionist | 8
Scottish National | 6
Independent | 5
Sinn Fein | 5
Plaid Cymru | 3
Social Democratic & Labour Party | 3
UK Independence Party | 2
Alliance | 1
Green | 1
Respect | 1
Speaker | 1
*Total number of seats*
|
*650*
*Working Government Majority*
|
*73*


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2015)

Το εντυπωσιακό βέβαια, αν επαληθευτεί η πρόβλεψη, είναι ότι η Σκωτία έχει 59 έδρες, δηλαδή οι Σκωτσέζοι αυτονομιστές κερδίζουν όλες τις έδρες της Σκωτίας εκτός από μία. 
Η αρχηγός τους είχε πει ότι δεν θα ζητούσε δημοψήφισμα ξανά, παρά μόνο αν άλλαζαν σημαντικά οι συνθήκες στη Σκωτία. Νομίζω ότι αυτό συνέβη. 
Και νομίζω ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος της επιτυχίας του SNP οφείλεται στο ότι η αρχηγός τους έκανε εξαιρετική εμφάνιση σε όλες τις προεκλογικές συζητήσεις, τα ντιμπέιτ κλπ., και έδειξε ότι είναι πολύ διαβασμένη, σοβαρή και κατανοητή. Αυτό το παραδέχονται όλοι οι πολιτικοί αναλυτές (το ότι είναι πολύ καλή στα ντιμπέιτ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Η νίκη του Κάμερον (τώρα που γράφω έχει φτάσει στα προγνωστικά τις 325 έδρες και του λείπει μια για απόλυτη πλειοψηφία) και η ακόμη μεγαλύτερη, κτγμ, τεράστια νίκη του SNP περιλαμβάνουν πολλά και διάφορα πολιτικά μηνύματα:

(α) Τα απόνερα ενός (οριακού) δημοψηφίσματος δεν εξαφανίζονται μόλις κλείσουν οι κάλπες αλλά ο διχασμός του ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ παραμένει και ενισχύεται μέχρι να κλείσει οριστικά το θέμα με πρώτο θύμα τις πολιτικά σύμμαχες δυνάμεις (στη Σκωτία, τους Εργατικούς).

(β) Το πλειοψηφικό σύστημα (first-past-the-post) έχει κι αυτό τα όριά του. Ενώ υποτίθεται ότι δίνει ισχυρές κυβερνήσεις (ενδεχομένως σωστό σε ομοιόμορφο εκλογικό σώμα), είναι προφανές πια, μετά από τη δεύτερη φορά, ότι σε ένα πολυκομματικό σκηνικό με τοπικές αποχρώσεις και έντονα ανομοιόμορφο εκλογικό σώμα δεν λειτουργεί. Επίσης δείχνει πια ότι απλώς κρύβει κάτω από το χαλί τις πραγματικές πολιτικές κινήσεις στη χώρα (οι Σκοτσέζοι ζητούσαν από καιρό αναλογικό εκλογικό σύστημα για να έχουν μια πιο αξιοπρεπή εκπροσώπηση και, όσο δεν την είχαν, ψήφιζαν τον κομματικά πλησιέστερο χώρο, τους Εργατικούς). Μετά το δημοψήφισμα όμως απλώς πήραν τις έδρες στα δικά τους χέρια (αυτό είναι και μια προειδοποίηση για όσους βλέπουν τις 2 έδρες του UKIP και δεν βλέπουν ότι έφτασαν το 13% στη λαϊκή ψήφο). Το τι θα τις κάνουν και πώς θα τις χειριστούν τις έδρες τους οι Σκοτσέζοι, θα δείξει --ιδιαίτερα αν ο Κάμερον προχωρήσει, όπως είχε δεσμευτεί, σε δημοψήφισμα για την ΕΕ μέσα στο 2017. Είναι τολμηρό να γίνονται προβλέψεις από τώρα, αλλά μια Σκωτία με ενιαία φωνή (που θα ζητάει να μείνει στην ΕΕ) μπορεί ενδεχομένως να αποδειχτεί παράγοντας εναντίον αυτού του δημοψηφίσματος.

(γ) Γενικότερα, ο σχηματισμός κυβέρνησης και η άσκησή της θα είναι πολύ δύσκολα για τον Κάμερον, που έχει μείνει ουσιαστικά χωρίς συμμάχους και εφεδρείες στο Κοινοβούλιο. Οι Άγγλοι κοινοβουλευτικοί δεν είναι κομματικός στρατός και πολλοί από τους βουλευτές του είναι ευρωσκεπτικιστές και αισθάνονται συγγενικά με τις ιδέες του UKIP. Ίσως δεν προλάβει καν να φτάσει στο ορόσημο του 2017 ή ίσως προκαλέσει μια κυβερνητική κρίση για να συγκυβερνήσει με τους Εργατικούς με αντίτιμο τη μη διεξαγωγή του δημοψηφίσματος.

(δ) Για πολλοστή φορά τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ευρώπη, ο ελάσσων κυβερνητικός εταίρος σε μια κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού εξαερώνεται στις κάλπες. Κάποια στιγμή όμως τα «αναλώσιμα κορόιδα» τελειώνουν, οπότε ή θα καταλήξουμε σε κυβερνήσεις μεγάλων συνασπισμών ή σε μετωπικά εκλογικά συστήματα δύο γύρων. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, οι αποχρώσεις θα διατηρούνται (και θα εξαφανίζονται) εσωκομματικά/εσωπαραταξιακά και η πολιτική διαπάλη θα περιοριστεί στο εσωτερικό των κομμάτων -- που δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου καλή και δημοκρατική εξέλιξη.

(ε) Οι Εργατικοί φαίνεται να έπεσαν θύμα των γενικότερων προβλημάτων της ευρωπαϊκής κεντροαριστεράς και σοσιαλδημοκρατίας, αλλά και του ειδικότερου σκοτσέζικου προβλήματός τους. Έχουν μπόλικη ενδοσκόπηση μπροστά τους, με αποχρώσεις οικογενειακής τραγωδίας.

Bonus αφού διαβάσατε ως εδώ: Meet the youngest MP elected since 1667 (20χρονη Σκοτσέζα)


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Εύστοχη η ανάλυση, δόκτορα, και με ενδιαφέρουσα ευρύτερη ματιά. Θα ήθελα να δω και διάφορες οικονομικές αναλύσεις — χτες με αιφνιδίασε σχεδόν μια φιλοσυντηρητική άποψη στο Protagon. Όλοι βέβαια περιμένουμε και κάποιες εξηγήσεις για την παταγώδη αποτυχία των γκάλοπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Bonus αφού διαβάσατε ως εδώ: Meet the youngest MP elected since 1667 (20χρονη Σκοτσέζα)



Γιατί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Καλημέρα κι ευχαριστώ.

Τώρα που διάβασα και τις πρώτες δηλώσεις του Κάμερον και την έμφαση που έδωσε στο ενωμένο έθνος κλπ μου έδειξε και μια άλλη προοπτική, με δυνατότητες win-win και για τους δύο παίκτες: έναν συνασπισμό του Κάμερον με το SNP. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια την κύρια πολιτική γραμμή των ψηφοφόρων του SNP, αλλά υποθέτω ότι οι πολιτικά συντηρητικοί θα βρίσκονται στις τάξεις του (και μάλιστα, πλειοψηφικά). Ο Κάμερον είχε δηλώσει επίσης μετά το δημοψήφισμα ότι θα προωθήσει συνταγματικές αλλαγές προς μια ομοσπονδιοποίηση και αποκέντρωση εξουσιών στο Βασίλειο, κάτι που μπορεί να συμβαδίζει και με τους στόχους του SNP. Επίσης, το SNP, ως εδαφικό κόμμα, μπορεί να διατηρήσει τις εκλογικές δυνάμεις του εφόσον προασπίζει τα τοπικά συμφέροντα στην κεντρική βουλή και χειρίζεται κατάλληλα τα θέματα στην τοπική βουλή (κάτι ανάλογο με τα τοπικά κόμματα στην Ισπανία). Ο Κάμερον θα μπορούσε επίσης να ελέγχει σχεδόν εύκολα μια νέα, μόνον αγγλική βουλή και, μέσα στο πακέτο του συνασπισμού, να βρει μια διατύπωση που θα στείλει το μεγάλο δημοψήφισμα (που δεν το θέλει το αγγλικό κεφάλαιο) στις καλένδες (ενδεχομένως συνδέοντάς το με δεύτερο σκωτσέζικο δημοψήφισμα).

Πλάκα θα έχει... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί;



Για το αξιοπερίεργο του θέματος. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Τελικά, φαίνεται ότι ο Κάμερον θα έχει και απόλυτη πλειοψηφία. Το BBC έδινε πριν από λίγο (με 16 από τις 650 έδρες να εκκρεμούν ακόμη) τελική εκτίμηση για 331 έδρες με 37%.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 8, 2015)

Αυτό είναι που λέμε στην internetspeak "epic fail" για τις προβλέψεις.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2015)

Epic, indeed. Δεν προλαβαίνω σήμερα να παρακολουθήσω τι γίνεται έξω από το γραφείο μου, αλλά τόσο απροσδόκητη πρωτιά με παραιτήσεις τριών αρχηγών κομμάτων δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ξανακούσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Και άλλο ένα που μάζεψα από το τουηνέτι (οι απαντήσεις *εδώ*):


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2015)

Πριν διαβασω ό,τι έχει προηγηθεί, ένα κλιπακι απο τη χτεσινοβραδυνή κάλυψη των εκλογών απο το κανάλι 4, που είχε λίγο πιο ελαφρή ολονύκτια εκπομπή (το μπιμπισί είχε τη σοβαρή αναμετάδοση). Αξίζει τον κόπο όλο το κλιπακι, τέσσερα λεπτά, αλλά το σημείο από το δέυτερο λεπτό με εκανε να γελάσω- όπως κι οι θεατές στο στούντιο άλλωστε- για την ειλικρίνια, τη σιγουριά και το γενικότερο ύφος του πρώην αρχηγού των Σκωτσέζων (ο οποίος εκλέχτηκε φυσικά, αλλά δεν είναι πια αρχηγός).


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2015)

Μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι περίμενες συνασπισμούς, Δόχτορα, σήμερα το πρωί (βλέπω ώρα μηνύματος εννέα και κάτι δική μου) αφού η πλειοψηφία στο βρετανικό κοινοβούλιο είναι 323, που τις είχε ο Κάμερον από χτες αργά το βράδυ (ΟΚ, ξημερώματα δικά μου). 

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν εξηγώ ότι οι δύο έδρες του Σιν Φέιν δε μετράνε, αφού το Σιν Φέιν αρνείται να στείλει τους εκλεγμένους εκπροσώπους του στο Λονδίνο, όπως αρνείται και κάθε συμμετοχή στις εργασίες του βρετανικού κοινοβουλίου. Οι υπόλοιποι, τυπικά εγγλέζοι, βγάζουν τις δύο έδρες από τη μοιρασιά και συνεχίζουν τη δουλειά τους ανενόχλητοι. :devil:

Τώρα, γιατί έκαναν λάθος οι δημοσκοπήσεις; Μέχρι στιγμής έχω ακούσει/ διαβάσει τα εξής:
α. ο κόσμος ντρέπεται να πει ότι ψηφίζει το Συντηρητικό κόμμα (δεν ντρέπονται βέβαια να πούνε ότι ψηφίζουν UKIP, παρόλο που το κοροϊδεύει όλος ο κόσμος)
β. φταίει η μεθοδολογία 
γ. ήταν πολλοί οι αναποφάσιστοι
δ. βία και νοθεία - αστειεύομαι, πάντως ακούστηκε και πάντως κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι το συντηρητικό κόμμα έκανε μεγάλες κινητοποιήσεις της τελευταίας στιγμής χτες για να πείσει τους ψηφοφόρους του να πάνε να ψηφίσουν.
ε. κοιτάζανε όλοι τις δημοσκοπήσεις για το κόμμα, δεν κοίταζε κανένας τις δημοσκοπήσεις για πρωθυπουργό που ο Μίλιμπαντ τα πήγαινε χάλια. 

Όπως είπε κι ένας γνωστός μου: Έχεις από τη μία τον Μπέρτυ Γούστερ κι από την άλλη τον Γκάσι Φινκ-Νοτλ, ποιόν θα διαλέξεις; Συνήθως ευνοείται αυτός που ήδη ξέρεις. Βέβαια και τον Μίλιμπαντ τον ξέρουμε, υπουργός ενέργειας ήταν, παιδί του Μπλαιρ ήταν κλπ κλπ. Αλλά επίσης είναι: ελαφρώς ψευδός, ελαφρώς κουραμπιές, ελαφρώς γενικότερα. Βέβαια αν δει κανείς πώς π.χ. έφαγε τον αδερφό του στην αρχηγία, που ήταν το καμάρι του κόμματος, το δεξί χέρι του Μπλαιρ, υπερυπουργός κλπ είναι εμφανές ότι μάλλον δεν είναι κουραμπιές. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τον είδα σε ένα πρόγραμμα να απαντάει μερικές γενικές ερωτήσεις περί πολιτικής, ιδεολογίας κλπ και ήταν πολύ καλός και αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί δεν είναι έτσι στον υπόλοιπο πολιτικό λόγο του, αλλά νομίζω ότι απλά είναι θύμα της άποψης ότι πρέπει να μην δείχνεις πολλή την ιδεολογία σου για να αρέσεις σε όσο γίνεται περισσότερους.

Θα επανέρθω με τα άλλα κόμματα.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2015)

Οι Φιλελεύθεροι: πάντα στις συμμαχίες ο μικρότερος καταποντίζεται, ειδικά αν όπως στην τωρινή περίπτωση, υποχωρεί σε κάθε τρέλλα του μεγάλου. Στην περίπτωση των Φιλελεύθερων αυτή η τρέλλα ήταν τα δίδακτρα στα πανεπιστήμια το 2010, με το καλημέρα που μπήκαν στην κυβέρνηση. Εκεί έχασαν τους παραδοσιακούς οπαδούς τους και όλους αυτούς που τους ψήφισαν σαν εναλλακτική λύση. Και μετά από αυτό έλεγαν ναι σε όλα, απομακρυνόμενοι όλο και περισσότερο από τις αρχές του κόμματός τους. 

Οι Σκωτσέζοι: μα φυσικά και δεν έχει λυθεί το ζήτημα της ανεξαρτησίας. Οι ψηφοφόροι βέβαια ανταποκρίθηκαν και στην εξαιρετική προεκλογική εμφάνιση της Στέρτζιον, που ήταν πολύ καλύτερη από τους υποψήφιους των μεγάλων κομμάτων (κι άμα είχαν υποψήφιους σε όλη τη χώρα μπορεί να είχαν κι άλλες έδρες). Δε νομίζω να έχουμε δημοψήφισμα σύντομα πάλι, απλά η Σκωτία θα ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί ακόμα περισσότερο στην πράξη, μένοντας στην ένωση τυπικά. Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι τη μετακόμιση βόρεια, γιατί φαίνονται πιο νορμάλ άνθρωποι από τους νότιους, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει το κλίμα ρε γαμώτο...

UKIP και λοιποί: νομίζω ότι το UKIP τέρμα, αυτό ήτανε. Μπορεί να πήραν 13% στη χώρα, αλλά το σύστημα κλπ κλπ. Μπορεί να εμφανιστούν άλλα κόμματα διαμαρτυρίας, βέβαια. Αλλά είναι τόσο μεγάλο το εμπόδιο του εκλογικού συστήματος που στο τέλος η επιρροή τους είναι ελάχιστη. 

Δημοψήφισμα για την ΕΕ: προσωπικά θα ήθελα να γίνει, για να λήξει οριστικά το ζήτημα. Πιστεύω ότι αν γίνει θα αποφασιστεί η παραμονή στην ΕΕ, ίσως οριακά, και θα αναγκαστούν τα μεγάλα κόμματα να αλλάξουν πολιτική, γι'αυτό άλλωστε το αποφεύγουν. 

Τώρα, για το μέλλον: ο Κάμερον έχει πει ότι δεν θα πάει για τρίτη πενταετία, που σημαίνει ότι ίσως αλλάξει το σενάριο του εσωτερικού πραξικοπήματος που διώχνει τον πρωθυπουργό στην τρίτη θητεία (βλ. Θάτσερ, Μπλαιρ). 
Πιο κοντά: θα δούμε μεγαλύτερες αλλαγές στην υγεία, την παιδεία και την κοινωνική πρόνοια. Τα αναμενόμενα δηλαδή. 
Για την εξωτερική πολιτική, αν οι αμερικανοί εκλέξουν πρόεδρο κάποιον που θα συνεχίσει τη στάση του Ομπάμα (που ήταν ψυχρή προς το ΗΒ), μάλλον θα δούμε να συνεχίζεται η στροφή προς την Ευρώπη (όχι απαραίτητα προς την ΕΕ). Θα συνεχιστούν οι ευρωσκεπτικιστικές γκρίνιες κλπ, καμιά αλλαγή εκεί. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, ύστερα από μια εικοσαετία και βάλε στο ΗΒ εγώ πλέον αισθάνομαι αηδιασμένη από τη χώρα. Είναι λίγο αστείο το ότι αυτό συμβαίνει την εποχή που πολλοί γνωστοί και φίλοι με θεωρούν τυχερή που ζω σε σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος, που μου έχει δώσει τόσες δυνατότητες κλπ κλπ. Όμως, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι Έλληνες της ηλικίας μου που έχουμε τόσο καιρό εδώ, έχουν πλέον μαζευτεί πολλά που δείχνουν ότι δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα στη χώρα και δεν σώζονται γιατί δεν έχω πλέον την υπεραισιοδοξία που είχα όταν ήμουνα είκοσι χρονών. Οπότε δεν πιστεύω σε βελτιώσεις. Η μόνη περίοδος που είδα πραγματικά βελτίωση στη ζωή μου και στη ζωή των γύρω μου στο ΗΒ, ήταν την περίοδο αμέσως πριν την οικονομική κρίση. Και ξέρουμε πώς κατάληξε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι περιμενες συνασπισμούς, Δόχτορα, σήμερα το πρωί (βλέπω ώρα μηνύματος εννέα και κάτι δική μου) αφού η πλειοψηφία στο βρετανικό κοινοβούλιο είναι 323, που τις είχε ο Κάμερον από χτες αργά το βράδυ (ΟΚ, ξημερώματα δικά μου).


Είχα μείνει στα βραδινά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Το λες και σχόλιο για τις δημοσκοπήσεις:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Άλλο ένα ωραίο αστείο είναι η ανησυχία κάποιων Εγγλέζων επειδή «η Σκωτία έγινε μονοκομματικό κράτος»...


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2015)

*Σκωτσέζος πόνταρε στην αυτοδυναμία Κάμερον και πήγε ταμείο*

Μπορεί οι σκωτσέζοι εθνικιστές (SNP) να έδωσαν σκληρό αγώνα για να κόψουν την δεύτερη πρωθυπουργική θητεία του Κάμερον, όμως υπήρξε ένας ριψοκίνδυνος σκωτσέζος που είχε άλλη άποψη.

Όπως αναφέρει το BBC, επικαλούμενο το γραφείο στοιχημάτων Ladbrokes, ένας συνταξιούχος από τη Γκλασκώβη πόνταρε 30.000 λίρες (41.000 ευρώ) στην αυτοδυναμία των Συντηρητικών και πέρασε από το ταμείο για να εισπράξει 210.000 λίρες (288.000 ευρώ).

Το στοίχημα κατατέθηκε 10 μέρες πριν τις εκλογές, όταν ακόμα οι δημοσκοπήσεις επέμεναν ότι η μάχη θα είναι σκληρή και τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα (Συντηρητικοί και Εργατικοί) ισοδύναμα.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231406345

Ξέρουμε ότι πολλοί δεν θα έβαζαν τέτοιο στοίχημα ούτε μετά το exit poll.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2015)

20 ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες («παραλειπόμενα») των εκλογών στο ΗΒ. 

*20 things you may have missed from the election*
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32651781

Εκτός του ότι έμαθα ότι ο Κίνοκ τζούνιορ είναι σύζυγος της πρωθυπουργίνας της Δανίας, θεωρώ ότι είχε εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον και το ποσό που έχασαν σε παράβολα οι Φιλελεύθεροι. Στο ΗΒ το παράβολο που καλείται να πληρώσει κάθε υποψήφιος βουλευτής είναι 500 λίρες (στην Ελλάδα έχει πέσει κάτω από τα 200 ευρώ), αλλά παίρνεις πίσω το ποσό αν συγκεντρώσεις πάνω από το 5% των ψήφων. Η πανωλεθρία των Φιλελευθέρων τούς κόστισε πανάκριβα σε παράβολα:

11. Liberal Democrats and their lost deposits

It costs £500 to run for parliament, a deposit that is only returned if the candidate receives at least 5% of the vote.

In 2010, *the Lib Dems didn't lose a single deposit*. By the end of Friday morning, they had lost £169,000 in deposits for 2015, meaning that they failed to get 5% of the vote in at least 338 constituencies. There's even a Twitter account dedicated to how much the Lib Dems have lost.
*
That is more than the party has lost at any previous election*. In 1950, the party lost 319 deposits - however deposits were lost when a candidate got less than 12.5% of the vote rather than 5% at that time.​
Έπρεπε να είχαν στοιχηματίσει σε αυτοδυναμία του Κάμερον (#31  ).


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2015)

Χε χε, τελικά ο Πάντι έφαγε το καπέλο του και ο Άλαστερ το κιλτ του, και, αν τα φάγανε ολόκληρα, θα τους ανέβει το ζάχαρο.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231406443

Θα έπρεπε να βάζουμε κι εδώ τέτοια στοιχήματα: Αν σκίσουν τα μνημόνια, εγώ θα φάω δέκα προφιτερόλ. Αν χορέψουν τις αγορές στο ταψί, εγώ να φάω ένα ταψί μπακλαβά.


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2015)

Tα προφιτερόλ συνηθίζεις να τα φοράς στο κεφάλι σου;


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Tα προφιτερόλ συνηθίζεις να τα φοράς στο κεφάλι σου;



Σε παρακαλώ. Σεβασμό στα προφιτερόλ, δεν είναι κάτι που προσφέρεται για αστεία.


(Ζαζ, δείξε κατανόηση. Η κυρία δεν καταλαβαίνει.)


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2015)

Και τώρα μερικές δικές μου σκέψεις περί εκλογών: 
Στις προηγούμενες δημοτικές εκλογές έξω από το εκλογικό κέντρο με σταμάτησε μια ευγενέστατη κυρία και πήρε τα στοιχεία μου (το ημέιλ μου, στην ουσία). Όλα αυτά έγιναν με ταχύτητα μεγάλη και δεν ξέρω πώς, νόμισα ότι η υπόθεση είχε να κάνει με κάποιες δημοσκοπήσεις κλπ. Μετά φεύγοντας πρόσεξα ότι είχε μια μικροσκοπική κονκάρδα των Συντηρητικών στη ζακέτα της. Αυτό που έκανε είναι νόμιμο και γίνεται με την άδεια του προέδρου του εκλογικού κέντρου, αλλά εγώ με τα μυαλά Ελλάδας δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι ήταν κομματικό θέμα κι όχι γενικότερα εκλογικό.
Τέλος πάντων, για να μην τα πολυλογώ, σύντομα ανακάλυψα ότι ήμουνα στο μέιλινγκ λιστ του Κάμερον, του Όσμπορν και ένα σωρό άλλων, οι οποίοι μου έστελναν φιλικά μηνύματα σε ύφος λες και με ξέρανε από χτες, για το πόσο νοιάζονται για το α ή β ζήτημα κλπ κλπ. Στην αρχή τα έσβηνα. Μετά άρχισα να ζητάω να με βγάλουν από τη λίστα (εκεί ήταν που ανακάλυψα ότι δεν ήταν μία λίστα αλλά πεντακόσιες, και το παράτησα).
Λοιπόν, νομίζω ότι αυτή η κίνηση ήταν ένας από τους παράγοντες που οδήγησαν στην εκλογική νίκη. Όχι ο μόνος παράγοντας φυσικά. Αλλά ένα από τα ζητήματα στο ΗΒ είναι το ενδιαφέρον του κοινού για τα κοινά (που συχνά είναι ανύπαρκτο, γι'αυτό χρειάζεται συνεχή κίνητρα για να διατηρηθεί). Τα ημέιλ που έπαιρνα με ενημέρωναν για τον Χ νόμο που ψηφίστηκε που θα με ωφελήσει, και πώς και γιατί και ότι ο Χ υπουργός τον πρότεινε το νόμο γιατί νοιάζεται επειδή κι ο ίδιος έχει προσωπική πείρα για το θέμα κλπ κλπ.

Στο παρελθόν αντίστοιχα (αλλά με άλλες τεχνολογίες) είχε κάνει το κόμμα των Φιλελεύθερων. Και πιστεύω ότι αυτή η συστηματική προεκλογική εκστρατεία χαμηλών τόνων (γιατί φυσικά προεκλογική εκστρατεία ήταν, κι ας μην την έλεγαν έτσι), ωφέλησε το κόμμα. 

Για όσους αναρωτιούνται, η εκλογική μου περιφέρεια είναι από αυτές που εναλλάσσονται τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα και είναι φυσικά κρίσιμη σε κάθε εκλογική αναμέτρηση (τελικά ξαναβγήκε η προηγούμενη βουλεύτρια, των Εργατικών, έναντι της πρωτοεμφανιζόμενης των Συντηρητικών, αλλά με μικρότερη διαφορά από το 2010).


----------

